# دائرة الرنين الكهربي اللتى تجعلك من اغنى الناس



## شريقو (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عودة لوضع بعض الصور لاحد الدوائر 

اللتى صنعها احد المهندسين العرب 
من اخوكم على الزملى 


انتظروا حتى يكتمل تحميل الصور


1==


رسم الدائرة 









2==
تابع رسم الدائرة





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 1280x800.





3==
بعض القطع المستخدمة 
من مكثفات







4==
بعض المكثفات وسعتها





5==






6==







7==






8==
رسم توضيحى لدائرة




هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 526x323.






9==
كشف بالعناصر المستخدمة ولكن الصورة سيئة الى حد ما





ونسأل الله تعالى له الجنة والتوفيق والسداد فى الدنيا والاخرة لمن قام بتصميم تلك الدائرة 



===*​








 

 

 

 

  مبتدىءلينوكس مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى مبتدىءلينوكس البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات المكتوبة بواسطة مبتدىءلينوكس 




17-03-2008, 05:17 PM 
​


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفو اخي شنو فائدة هذه الدائرة وشنو تعني تجعلك اغنى الناس

حاولت اتعرف على الدائرة وما شفت شي مميز فيها

اذا ممكن بعض التوضيح وشكرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## soof (13 مارس 2010)

abdulla_alazzawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> العفو اخي شنو فائدة هذه الدائرة وشنو تعني تجعلك اغنى الناس
> 
> ...


*ما نقله الاخ موجود هنا*


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 *http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا

*


----------



## علاء يوسف (6 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## hragabie (28 أبريل 2014)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## hragabie (28 أبريل 2014)

ممتاااز


----------

